# Is honeysuckle poisonous?



## bryl (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm getting my first Hermann's tortoise in a couple of days, and I'm just preparing the different kinds of food he's gonna nom on. Some sources online say that honeysuckle is poisonous, but others say that the little guys love it. Does anyone know for sure? Also, would I give him the whole plant or just the flower? Thanks so much!


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. I check on the tortoisetable.org and its not listed. Hopefully someone will know.


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it's poisonous, don't quote me on it, but I think I heard somewhere that it is.


----------



## bryl (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for your quick replies  Hopefully someone will know, but if not then I will stay on the safe side and not give it to him


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 17, 2013)

I feed the wild honeysuckle leaves found in Virginia to all of my tortoises,I have a bunch that started blooming again today,and it smells great.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2013)

Cape honeysuckle form South Africa is safe too. The red flowers and leaves too.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just went thru this. Honeysuckle is safe to feed. They removed it from the poison list. At least most of them.


----------



## bryl (Jul 17, 2013)

thank you so much!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 17, 2013)

A few different vine type plants are called honeysuckle. At least some are good food.

Will


----------

